# Where to live in Sydney??



## nkruger (May 13, 2013)

I am moving for 6 months from July to December to Sydney for business and would like to understand the best places to live being alone. Work location is on Pyrmont Bay. At this stage I do not plan to commute by car but with public transport. Housing cost are not a major issue. I would like to stay in an area where are some restaurants and activity on the streets (not partying!!), if possible near a beach. I ve never been to Sydney before...


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Mate,

you can stay near Darling Harbour or Sydney CBD. You will have plenty of options in CBD for rentals and your work location will be less than a mile from city.

check this URL for Map:

Google Maps

Driving directions to Pyrmont NSW from Darling Harbour

Cheers


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi nkruger, 

we work in Ultimo/Pyrmont as well. I would recommend to get a temporary accommodation and get to know the area before you move. We used AirBnB and paid about the same amount of rent per week as for our flat now. You can use StreetAdvisor to read reviews about the different suburbs (or even streets) beforehand. The main problem is that the character of the different suburbs is not uniform. Within a kilometer or two the same street can transform from a busy industrial area to tranquil residential living. On the balcony of one apartment unit the noise from the nearby highway may be deafening, two side streets over is may just be a gentle hum. But I'll try to sum up our general impressions so far: 

*Pyrmont* itself has some amazing waterfront apartments and quite a few converted warehouses. When we looked for apartments in the area they only had openings in large apartment complexes - some with quite lovely shared gardens, but high density living is not our thing. 

*Ultimo* is to the south of Pyrmont. The University of Technology Sydney (UTS) is located in Ultimo, so there are many "university style" units in the area that are bit bit run down. One of my partner's work colleagues managed to snag a great apartment there, though. Depends what's on the market at the time. We came over at the start of winter term at university, which was probably not ideal timing. 

*Glebe* is west of Pyrmont. It has some lovely cafes/eateries and residential areas and quite the bohemian vibe. There are also some government housing projects in the area (with the associated challenges). The park at the waterfront is convenient for running and relaxing but you may hear traffic from the highway near the bay as well. 

The *CBD*, *Haymarket* and *Darlington/Redfern* and are also within walking (or preferably biking) distance. Darlington/Redfern has lots of purely residential areas with terrace houses but close to the station it can be a bit "rough". CBD is mostly high-density-living, so we did not consider it in our search. 

*Balmain* is on the other side of the bridge from Pyrmont. Great pubs and many families live there because it is green yet still close to the city. Real estate is on the more expensive side, though. 

A bit further out, *Paddington* and *Surry Hills* have a very village-y feel, riddled with organic food markets, vintage shops and boutiques. It's also close to the Centennial park and just a short walk from central station. We live there and I love it but it's a bit expensive. 

*Newtown* is also pretty interesting, has a bit of an American suburb vibe. Shopping is great in Newtown, King Street has many artsy shops, a bike library (where you can lend electric bikes and bike trailers) and lots of residents with an alternative/green bend. Depending on where you live in Newtown it can be hip and expensive or run down and shabby. 

Hope that helps, 
Monika


----------



## nkruger (May 13, 2013)

Is Manly too far out? I prefer a village style closer to the beaches than living too close to the city. The ferry seems to go close to Pyrmont and I do not need a car. What similiar options are available?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi nkruger, 

the Fast Ferry goes directly from Manly to Pyrmont but I don't think they offer monthly commuter tickets. The "normal" ferries from/to Manly only dock in Circular Quay and then you'll need to take a bus (or two) or a second ferry ride, which can be a bit of a pain. Check the timetables here. 

Manly is nice but I wouldn't want to commute for 45+ minutes every day. You'll find village-style communities even within the inner suburbs. Balmain probably fits your description best (of the above). If you want beaches you should have a look at Manly, Bondi, Coogee, Bronte etc. but they are all a bit farther out. The Northern beaches are supposedly very nice as well. Then again, by Sydney standards that's still city living. But I find it terribly hard to recommend something - there are lovely places everywhere. You'll find the rental market very competitive as well, so you should probably narrow it down to a few suburbs and then look at the openings that appeal to you. 

Cheerio and good luck, 
Monika


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Clearly depends on amount of money you want to spend monthly.

For temporary sharing or rentals check allhomes.com.au or realestate.Com.Au

Areas closer to city can be very expensive. 

It is work considering suburbs as the train bus and ferry connectivity is amazing


----------



## nkruger (May 13, 2013)

Luckily I do not really have a budget, I just want a nice place for six months where I can spent a great time over the weekends hopefully near a beach, restaurants and small vlllage life. Actually I am German having lived 13 years in Spain.Are there any Germans/Spaniads out there for a beer?


----------



## ellen557 (May 18, 2013)

I think something like Glebe or Surry Hills would be nice. Even Newtown, if you want to live somewhere with a vibe. 
Pyrmont itself is lovely but I don't think it's very "happening" if that makes sense. If you want to live near the beach and you are fine using public transport, perhaps Bondi? Either way, you're in for a small hike on the train from the coast into the city but Bondi would definitely be nice for restaurants/living etc.


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

That's great. Try manly and bondi areas. You can have a good relaxing time by the ocean


----------



## kjkadam (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey All,

Planning to leave for down under this August. Kindly give your suggestions -

1. Which airline is good & cheap (I am flying out of Mumbai)
2. Where should I open my Bank Account, Indian Bank or an Aussie bank. Should I open till I am in India or once I reach there.
3. Which is a good and cheap place to stay in Sydney?
4. Any suggestions for finding a house in Sydney? can i finalize a deal here in India it self
5. Things to do once I land in Sydney
6. Heard of some organisation IOM any ideas about it?

Regards


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

kjkadam said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Planning to leave for down under this August. Kindly give your suggestions -
> 
> ...


Airline fares depend on when you book '... Try kayak.com for indicative rates.... Try finding an agent who might be able to offer you some discount or baggage packages

Best and Less travel in Melbourne is cheap but not sure if they are good for booking bom to Sydney 


In Australia what is the use of opening an Indian Bank account ? I suggest check and contact nab.com.au or CBA.com.au ... several people have opened accounts while in India... Opening bank account once you reach takes less than 2 hours . open n from India if you plan to transfer funds to that account before you travel 


Check domain.com.au and look under share tab for cheap shared accommodation...or airbnb.com... Area wise look for parramatta Harris park westmead etc 

Very unlikely you can buy a house while in India. If you are talking about n renting then also no. You need to personally inspect and apply in person. 

But sharing accommodation should be OK to find while in India

Once you reach apply for tax file number and apply for medicare card ...

Not heard of IOM.


----------



## kjkadam (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanx indianinact,

I had heard about NRO & NRE bank account services which Indian Banks offer, so I asked.

Btw thanx mate  once again....


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

kjkadam said:


> Thanx indianinact,
> 
> I had heard about NRO & NRE bank account services which Indian Banks offer, so I asked.
> 
> Btw thanx mate  once again....


Nro / nre is to transfer money from outside India to India

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## kjkadam (Mar 12, 2013)

indianinact thanx mate........


----------

